# I'm getting a rabbit... questions?



## xStatic (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm not sure how many bunny-people are on this site but I thought I would give it a shot! Lately I have been looking into adopting a rabbit and have been doing a lot of research. I have found two female rabbits that I think would be a good fit for me. Both of them are young (somewhere between 4-6 months) and they both appear to be friendly and calm. One of them has already been spayed and is currently in a home that takes excellent care of her. The only reason that they are finding her a new home is because she is owned by a girl in high school who is going away over the summer and her mother is forcing her to get rid of her rabbit. The other option is a rabbit that has not been spayed and is currently in a home where she is being more or less ignored because the owner works two jobs and says she never takes her out of the cage anymore. 

I found a rabbit-savvy vet in my area and his clinic quoted me $125 for a spay plus $50 for the vet check up. I would be able to afford the spay next month and could have it done for the second rabbit.

My dilemma is whether I should adopt the well-cared for and spayed female or if I should in a sense "rescue" the unspayed female, spay her, and give her a good life that I know she otherwise wont have. What would you do in my situation?


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

Could you handle taking on both rabbits?


----------



## xStatic (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm not sure ): I've never owned a rabbit before and everything I've read about rabbit intros makes them sound rely difficult. Plus both rabbits are females.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It's not so much what we would do but what you can do. 

I would rescue the other one, socialize and care for her. But I've socialized a bunny before. I've learned of their finicky fickle nature. I can deal with a cat in fluff form. I can devout those hours as I lack a social life.


----------



## xStatic (Dec 16, 2012)

Well I decided to "rescue" the neglected bunny. Her name is Alice and she is very sweet, I don't think she was really "neglected", I think her previous owner was just way too busy to have a rabbit and ended up feeling very guilty about not taking her out of the cage more often. The owner made herself sound neglectful, but Alice is definitely well socialized, smart, and friendly! I got her yesterday and after the car ride to my house she was pretty scared and didn't want anything to do with me. I got her all set up in her cage with food and water, and some hiding places and then me and my GF left to go to the pet store and get some extra supplies. When we came back home I was happy to see she has eaten some hay and pellets and was less scared of me. I sat next to her cage on my laptop and talked to her quietly for a while. She started taking pellets and hay from my hand and seemed pretty comfortable so I let her out of her cage for some free range time in the basement. She went crazy! But she loved it so much lol! She ran all over the place and jumped around and sniffed every surface. I'm not sure she's ever had a chance to really run around like that. She was still a little scared of me though and I can't really pick her up (understandable) so I have a little carrier that I leave on the floor and she eventually goes in there and then I close the door and carry her where I want her. 

I decided that she needed a chance to get use to me a bit more, so I did the same thing that I did when I first got my rats! We went into the bathroom together, I laid down some blankets and brought lots of food and hay and toys, and we just spent about 2 hours together on the floor. Eventually she started coming up to me and putting her paws on my leg to ask for pellets. Now I can pet her head and back and feed her food and hay inside or out of the cage. She's so sweet and cute! 

Also, the girl with the spayed rabbit was suppose to contact me today, but she never did so I guess that's a sign that I made the right decision. Hopefully they find another good home for that rabbit or decide to keep her after all. Once Alice is 6 months old I'm going to have her spayed. I'm very lucky to have an excellent rabbit vet very close by and he does rabbit spays for $125 which is an excellent price from what I've read.

Anyway, I'm happy to say everything worked out well and I'm loving my new bunny!


----------



## tab (May 5, 2015)

She's very very pretty, glad it's going so well


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

I love her ears!! I'm so glad if worked out for you, and for your new little bunny! She's precious!


----------

